# Orange Cranberry Dog Treat Recipe



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Orange you glad that we added a citrus zing to our latest recipe offering? With a Vitamin C boost, these cookies are a little bit of sunshine in every bite!
> 
> I’ve been posting recipes to PetGuide.com for almost three years and never once I have used oranges! When I realized this, I knew it was time to rectify the matter. Ta da – my Orange Cranberry Dog Treat Recipe! I love the smell of citrus wafting through my house… and Oscar loves chowing down on these treats. It’s a match made in heaven!


Read more about the Orange Cranberry Dog Treat Recipe at PetGuide.com.


----------

